# Apollo British Early 1900’s?



## KevinsBikes (Jan 19, 2019)

Just picked this up - interesting single tube or hard tire? Lugged like an older TOC bike, morrow hub on the rear with a coned front. Solid bike! I got some info that Raleigh acquired Apollo. Wondering if anyone knows if there is any value to them beyond a wall hanger?























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

You are on a trail with Raleigh 
I’ve never heard about this brand but sometimes there’s a company that made few bike only because the public didn’t like them .
I have a 1951 C.W.S that is very rare in the USA 
Hope this helps


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 2, 2019)

I've had this Apollo for many years....................Yard Art , if you will.     Good to  see another out there .


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 2, 2019)

With that frame design and geometry im guessing late 40s to late 1950s


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> With that frame design and geometry im guessing late 40s to late 1950s



But don’t forget it’s pre war skiptooth


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 2, 2019)

Im thinking that was a modification majority of British bikes were 1/2 inch pitch from 1900 on   that looks like an american set up 1 piece crank


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

bikejunk said:


> Im thinking that was a modification majority of British bikes were 1/2 inch pitch from 1900 on   that looks like an american set up 1 piece crank



So what I’m getting the vibe of is that the crank and sprocket where replaced with American parts!?


----------



## KevinsBikes (Mar 2, 2019)

Well, the one I posted was certainly a Monark style 40's/50's crank, not the original.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

KevinsBikes said:


> Well, the one I posted was certainly a Monark style 40's/50's crank, not the original.



Gotcha


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Mar 2, 2019)

Hope you can find more about it !


----------



## mre straightbar (May 23, 2019)

Any #on bottom bracket?


----------



## dnc1 (May 24, 2019)

This may be badged as an English machine, but that badge may be the only connection with England it has.
American forks, frame, cranks, wheels. Is this a case of a company indulging in a little 'badge engineering' perhaps?


----------



## KevinsBikes (May 24, 2019)

Sorry I sold it to be a wall hanger in someone’s garage. Better than the dump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

